# eBay.com 15% off Sitewide 8/08/2018 - No seller exclusions, max $100 off



## GreatLaBroski (Jan 20, 2018)

This starts TOMORROW (Wednesday, August 8)!

Works sitewide (no seller exclusions). Likely the same item exclusions as previous coupons, however (ie gift cards, coins, etc).

15% off with minimum purchase of $25 USD or more. The maximum discount is $100 USD. 

Code: PRONTO15

Starts August 8 at 11am EST
Expires August 8 at 11pm EST


----------



## sq2k1 (Oct 31, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Rainstar (May 22, 2017)

I can pick up 2lbs of Tea, A new phone perhaps. 

thanks for the tip


----------



## disconnected (May 10, 2017)

Helix DSP Pro Mk2 $590.75
Helix DSP.2 $415.65
Mosconi AS100.4 $485
Audiofrog GB40 $340
Focal Performance Expert PS165F3 Flax 3way - $423


----------



## OneGun (Jun 15, 2018)

Thanks a ton, OP, I just saved $68 on a new tonneau cover for my truck! Nice!


----------



## jasonflair50 (Feb 2, 2016)

word up...just saved some coin on a fresh Adidas track suit


----------



## mikegt94 (Oct 16, 2008)

disconnected said:


> Helix DSP Pro Mk2 $590.75
> Helix DSP.2 $415.65
> Mosconi AS100.4 $485
> Audiofrog GB40 $340
> Focal Performance Expert PS165F3 Flax 3way - $423


I have a 200.4 for 30 more

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## SPLEclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

This is happening again tomorrow, 8/28/18. I'm unsure when it will start and end but is probably the same as last time. Min $25 purchase, max $100 discount.

Code is: PREGAME15


----------



## GreatLaBroski (Jan 20, 2018)

SPLEclipse said:


> This is happening again tomorrow, 8/28/18. I'm unsure when it will start and end but is probably the same as last time. Min $25 purchase, max $100 discount.
> 
> Code is: PREGAME15


Yes it is, you have the honors of starting a new thread for it! 

It'll be active from 8:00am - 10:00pm PST Tuesday, 8/28/2018.

It also works on accepted best offers even if accepted before the 15% promotion starts as long as the buyer pays for the item during the period when the coupon is valid.


----------

